# I tryed a Vaporizer



## Flyinghigh (Feb 18, 2010)

I tried a vaporizer yesterday and I am a little confuse.!
My landlord bought one (vaporizer brother) and he says that the weed DON'T burn up, but the machine all it does is dry it out and burns Only the Thc.! 
The rest what still looked like weed he threw it away and I would thought that the vaporizer would burn it all the way up to a ash like a pipe..!

I like this vaporizer I smoked out of yesterday and had some head change for the little amount he put in a 1/3 of the bowl load for 3 people.

Went looking on ebay and found a lot and my wife likes the duel action like this one.
hXXp://cgi.ebay.com/FREE-SHIPPING-Digital-Dual-Herb-Vaporizer-Whip-VP101B_W0QQitemZ320445757214QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4a9c0e371e
Which ones to watch out for.?


----------



## frogman71 (Feb 18, 2010)

I am not familiar with that one but be very cautious, I have noticed you usually get what you pay for with vaporizers.  I have a Da Buddha and love it, there are several good ones out there and many many poor ones.  Do your research and read reviews of particular models.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 18, 2010)

If you are gonna vape....Vape a DaBuddha see sig for mine


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 18, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> If you are gonna vape....Vape a DaBuddha see sig for mine



Wow Pcduck those are expensive!! 
And they are all buy it now price. 

I think I take my chances on one that A LOT Cheaper.!!! If it breaks looks easy enough to fix..


----------



## spaceface (Feb 18, 2010)

wow!thats cool...you smoke with your landlord!!!...


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 18, 2010)

spaceface said:
			
		

> wow!thats cool...you smoke with your landlord!!!...




Yea I got him Back started, when he found out I smoked !! Then I found out that I messed up Real Bad, because he become Stupid, Lost, Confuse, a Idiot, Space Case, and he is a Chicken Coupe Builder!!
I can get pix of his work.  Anybody want to see.? :hubba:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 18, 2010)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> Wow Pcduck those are expensive!!
> And they are all buy it now price.
> 
> I think I take my chances on one that A LOT Cheaper.!!! If it breaks looks easy enough to fix..



If you think DaBuddha are expensive you better look some more. If you go cheap you will just end up getting what you paid for.china junk imo


----------



## wmmeyer (Feb 18, 2010)

I've never tried one of the more expensive devices, but I bought the Vaporite from Half Baked on ebay. hXXp://cgi.ebay.com/Digital-Ceramic-Vaporite-VAPOR-Herb-VAPORIZER-GRINDER_W0QQitemZ230403009034QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item35a516ea0a

I've used it for 6 months or so, and it works flawlessly, not one single problem. If all you want is a low-priced device that works exactly as advertised, I'd recommend this one.

As far as the leftovers outta the vape, what you're doing is vaping at a temp that is just high enough to vaporize the resins, without actually burning anything to ash.  After ya experiment and find the "right" temp for you, you'll only be vaping certain chemicals outta the resins.  There should still be some goodness left in what ya dump out.  Good for making Canna butter or ISO oil.


----------



## 4EVR420 (Feb 18, 2010)

flyinghigh, i have some bad experiences with cheap vapes IME if it costs less than $100 dont buy it. the heating element will either burn out or the glass surounding it will break when it comes in contact with the cold whip. im on my third vape now and i still dont like the one i have. i think it was $50 on ebay, also remember that almost every seller on ebay makes you pay return shipping even if it is busted when you get it.  hope this helps and good luck with your search.
                         4EVR420


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 18, 2010)

4EVR420 said:
			
		

> flyinghigh, i have some bad experiences with cheap vapes IME if it costs less than $100 dont buy it. the heating element will either burn out or the glass surounding it will break when it comes in contact with the cold whip. im on my third vape now and i still dont like the one i have. i think it was $50 on ebay, also remember that almost every seller on ebay makes you pay return shipping even if it is busted when you get it.  hope this helps and good luck with your search.
> 4EVR420



Ok another question for yea.?  
You say that the element will burn out,after how long, days, month, yrs or glass will break around the element when the cold whip hits it, understand that one it all about the glass..
your on your 3 one in how long.?
I understand the return shipping deal, have ,& had done that before...


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 18, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> If you think DaBuddha are expensive you better look some more. If you go cheap you will just end up getting what you paid for.china junk imo



How I Seen those 500. $ one, Way to high price for my blood


----------



## FUM (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm Flyinghigh with a Vapormatic. I was lucky and got the $300.00 machine for $50.00 from a friend. It takes a little practice but when you get it down right you can't beat it. Whole NEW HIGH. First time that I got high it felt like I had taken shrooms. Laughing and a GREAT HIGH. Whole new experience. I agree that you get what you pay for. I'd advise you to look at the  "VOCAINO" unit. I have herd nothing but good about it. Green Blessings and peace out

PS. Look on line on how to make your own home-made vaporizer.


----------



## reggaeuplifts (Feb 18, 2010)

I like vapes...it's the healthiest way to smoke. Just got my own!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 18, 2010)

500 is cheap compared to when they first came out...lol...I remember smoking out of the "valcano" when it first hit the market in Toronto...lol...it was like 800 bucks!  Thats the reason I haven't bought one.  I've seen most folks here recommend the da buddah...good luck on decideing


----------



## the chef (Feb 18, 2010)

paid $200 fe my buddah! With vapes i believe you get what you pay fer!


----------



## mojavemama (Feb 18, 2010)

WmMeyer is the only person I've ever heard of who had good luck with a cheap vape! (and I'm glad for you, Wm!) 

I had a $60 glass globe-type vaporizer and it was nothing but a bulky pipe. I don't even know whey they call it vaporization in one of those things. You have to inhale smoke, so what's the point? If I was content with smoking a pipe I would just have bought a nice pipe for that $60 and it would have been PORTABLE! 

Life changed for me immeasurably when I finally committed myself to saving for a DaBuddha. Let me also share that I'm poor now--I no longer can work full time, so buying anything like this requires saving up and patience.

 I saved $20 a week at the grocery store getting cash back. Wasn't long before I was able to order my DaBuddha, and life has been so much better from that day on. I should have made it a priority a year earlier. I just wasn't convinced a vaporizer was worth it--having had such a poor experience with the cheap glass globe type. 

I can now medicate with far less herb, and even with lesser quality herb and still get the pain control and sleep I need. 

Smoking GOOD quality weed in the DaBuddha is just nirvana to me.


----------



## Dahova (Feb 18, 2010)

I have been giving a Vape One before and it makes a terrible smell while it vapes. but it fills bags with greatness just the exhast stinks. i have used a volcano they are God in the vape busness


----------



## wmmeyer (Feb 18, 2010)

> WmMeyer is the only person I've ever heard of who had good luck with a cheap vape!


 
I dunno, maybe I'm just lucky?  I guess the main thing is, I've never tried anything other than the Vaporite.  I'd sure like to try the Buddha sometime.  I'm waiting to see if HamsterLewis jumps in here.  He has the same Vaporite model I have, and I think he said he was gonna try one of the more expensive vapes.


----------



## 4EVR420 (Feb 18, 2010)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> Ok another question for yea.?
> You say that the element will burn out,after how long, days, month, yrs or glass will break around the element when the cold whip hits it, understand that one it all about the glass..
> your on your 3 one in how long.?
> I understand the return shipping deal, have ,& had done that before...


 

my first vape the elementwent out after 2nd or 3rd use...sent it back(of corse i had to pay shipping) and the second one the glass broke on 1st try... ended up with a hot box I LOVE MY VAPE NOW it takes a little practice but once you get the hang of it you'll never go back
p.s. when i did finally return the second vape there was a 20% restocking fee


----------



## frogman71 (Feb 18, 2010)

When I bought my Da Buddha I was buying my smoke, at $100 a 1/4 it didn't take long for it to pay for itself.  I use far less weed than I do with my pipe.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 19, 2010)

4EVR420 said:
			
		

> my first vape the elementwent out after 2nd or 3rd use...sent it back(of corse i had to pay shipping) and the second one the glass broke on 1st try... ended up with a hot box I LOVE MY VAPE NOW it takes a little practice but once you get the hang of it you'll never go back
> p.s. when i did finally return the second vape there was a 20% restocking fee



After reading a lot of home made vaporizer I think that would be the way to go if I end up braking any parts. Glass is soo easy to break anyway and it ready doesn't matter what make it is,  it all about the thickness of glass parts from what I seen.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 19, 2010)

Check out this *Anesthesia Vaporizer:holysheep::hubba:*

hxxp://cgi.ebay.com/OHMEDA-Tec-6-Desflurane-Anesthesia-Vaporizer_W0QQitemZ120483967762QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item1c0d677312


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey guys...   I have a good friend that burned out 2 hotbox vapes so dont get that....

I dug deep and got a volcano back at thanksgiving and its worth every penny...  Yes i know its $539 but trust me its WORTH IT... 3 year warranty plus i guarantee you will cut your usage in half from smoking...  

Plus someone did mention this:   SAVE YOUR VAPED WEED FOR BUTTER OR ISO!!!

I make a serious stick of butter once a week with my vaped goods and it gets us SLAM BASTED...  this week we made lemon squares....  MMMMM


----------



## mojavemama (Feb 19, 2010)

JAAM, but doesn't it taste really scaggy when you use the vaped weed? I can hardly stand cannabutter made from freshly cured bud. Can't imagine the taste of something that had already been used. Seriously, how DOES it taste? I've been throwing my vaped material away.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 19, 2010)

MM   I think that the duff tastes terrible if its smoked like some people do...  

I usually cook  about 20-25 grams of duff in water and butter for a couple days on very low temp...  then strain thru cheesecloth... usually very green... sometimes after i strain i will put it back on the heat and add some kief to the butter and let it simmer low for a short time....

we've made brownies, magic cookie bars, banana bread and lemon squares and they were all great...


----------



## mojavemama (Feb 19, 2010)

JAAM, what a thorough and terrific answer. I think you may have just convinced me to give it a try. So when you make lemon squares, you just use the same amount of cannabutter as the recipe calls for regular butter? 
I love lemon bars. Thanks so much for the speedy response!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 19, 2010)

MM  No worries...  I got the recipe from a West Coast Cannabis magazine....   It called for coconut and pecans and neither the missus or I are to fond of either so we substituted with graham crackers...  

There was not enough butter in this first batch bc of our changes but they still tasted great and give a decent buzz... we will be working out the kinks on the next few batches...  

If you want the recipe as published shoot me a pm and ill dig it up for you...


----------



## Cowboy (Feb 19, 2010)

I got a Da Buddha two weeks ago with a free grinder. $200.00 and free shipping. I had a cheap one before and I thought people where nuts for liking Vaporizers, until I got my Da Buddha. Be sure to get a grinder also, you will need it.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 20, 2010)

MM...I just wanted to let you know that there are a couple MJ cook books avaliable...I know Borders Books carries a couple


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 20, 2010)

Has anybody try Resin from a pipe to see if that Vaporize alright.?  I know it only for weed. ! But I' am asking..

With the left over green weed from the vapor and yea make butter out of it, can one take that left over and put it into other cooking recipes and still get a body, head change.?


----------



## Smokey Mcpotster (Feb 22, 2010)

I've posted this before. hxxpwww.fuckcombustion.com is a great site for learning about vapes. Lots of reviews, tips tricks. I bought a purple days. It's been plugged in since may, never gets turned off. Vaping is tough to do with hash or resin. Since most vapes are set up to burn weed. The extra heat needed to vape hash or resin is not there with most vapes. Some have adj. heat control. I haven't hear if those will get hot enough to vape other stuff.  To me bubble hash in a bong with crushed ice is great.


----------



## Smokey Mcpotster (Feb 22, 2010)

Also most of the vapes I have seen have a direct line to the heat chamber from the area you put the med. into. If you were to try resin and it melted down into the vape, it could cause some problems I believe.


----------



## SicSativa (Feb 22, 2010)

I own 3 vapes ,2 whip styles, Vapor brothers and some other off brand. But 2 years ago I bought the best vape out there. Volcano.I use to whip it, but the bag blows it away. just bought a pack of 3foot party bags. No glass to break, you can vape honey oil out the Volcano. So ditch the whip, and get a real vape. Its worth the money.  10 fold.


----------



## mojavemama (Feb 22, 2010)

So, you believe those of us who really love our whips are not using a "real vape?" Glad to hear your thoughts on how much you're enjoying your Volcano. But no need to put whip vapes down, nor the people who enjoy them, is there?


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 22, 2010)

Well my duel vaporizer Will be here this week and can't wait.!!
If this thing works like it suppose to then I will have to order one for the bedroom so I don't have to transfer this vapor back and fourth all the time..


----------



## SicSativa (Feb 22, 2010)

I use to think the whip was the way to go, but the volcano blow it away. Just my opinion,but I;ve been smoking since 1975. I smoke everyday, all day. So i have some experience. And if you want to whip. Whip it good!!


----------



## mojavemama (Feb 22, 2010)

ROFL, you got that right, Sic---I'll be whippin' 'er good! Enjoy your Volcano.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 22, 2010)

There is nothing like a good whipping:hubba: Right MM


I stick my whip in my :bong1::hubba:


----------



## mojavemama (Feb 22, 2010)

Yep, PC. And a bit of leather!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 22, 2010)

oooohhh leather


But seriously got a dabuddha with bong attachment. Has not been turned off since I got it...Been a few months....No fussy bags, just walk up and hit it like it is your job, you will walk away stoned. No need for one in the bathroom and one in the bedroom. Easy, clean, no smell and cheap too.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 22, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> But seriously got a dabuddha with bong attachment. Has not been turned off since I got it...Been a few months....No fussy bags, just walk up and hit it like it is your job, you will walk away stoned. No need for one in the bathroom and one in the bedroom. Easy, clean, no smell and cheap too.


 

Pc   How is the bag fussy...??   

heres the difference...  your stuck sitting there getting high while i can walk around the house and do things with bag in hand...  Multitasking 101 :hubba:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 22, 2010)

while you are filling the bag..I am already stoned


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 22, 2010)

and while your on the couch im multi tasking around the house...    

so its 6 of one and half a dozen of the other....


----------



## pcduck (Feb 22, 2010)

while you are holding the bag in one hand multi tasking, I have two free hands doing twice as much




> and while your on the couch



Doesn't the bag get you stoned?:rofl:


----------



## SicSativa (Feb 22, 2010)

Did nt mean to get all you whipper snappers panties in a bunch. All I know is anyone who has try the Volcano has never gone back. Come down to you get what you paid for. And the 3 foot party bag. OMG that will get the party goin! So no offense to you young WHIPPER snapper, But some day you'll grow up,  to be an old BAG    LMAO


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 22, 2010)

SicSativa   Ive moved along from the roll of bags included with the volcano...  The material just makes to much noise while watching TV... plus id have to order more online and its WAY OVERPRICED!!!

Go to your local grocery storE and get the largest turkey / oven bags they have (they are meant to hold up to a 24lb turkey)...  They work awesome on the volcano and are prob bigger then your 3 foot party bag and 1/3 of the cost...


----------



## pcduck (Feb 22, 2010)

What kind I say:rofl:



SS I have most likely been smoking longer than you been breathing:laugh:


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 22, 2010)

Whats more portable:   a bong hooked up to a vape or a bag??   

good luck traveling with that setup....




			
				pcduck said:
			
		

> while you are holding the bag in one hand multi tasking, I have two free hands doing twice as much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pcduck (Feb 22, 2010)

Why do you need it portable? Will not 30 seconds of your time get you high enough? My set up is it like a drinking fountain, a person can just walk up to it and hit it like one would a drinking fountain. Da Buddha does come with a very nice travel bag/storage bag if one needs to travel.:aok:


----------



## SicSativa (Feb 22, 2010)

Turkey bag ,how cool. Nothing like getting baked with a turkey bag.    Thanks for the info.


----------



## SicSativa (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey PC, just check out you bong set-up, got to say pretty cool. Is that a Roor? Like I sayed i started at 15 in 1975. What strain do you remember? I grew up So. Cal. I remember gold columbian, Panama Red,Ty- stick. The good old days.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 22, 2010)

Pc do you never leave your house???

What about the bong your running it thru???   thats not very protable unless its plastic....??? (it looks glass to me)...



			
				pcduck said:
			
		

> Why do you need it portable? Will not 30 seconds of your time get you high enough? My set up is it like a drinking fountain, a person can just walk up to it and hit it like one would a drinking fountain. Da Buddha does come with a very nice travel bag/storage bag if one needs to travel.:aok:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 22, 2010)

I must have missed that post SS. Never would have guessed, that.

remember those and many more:aok:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 22, 2010)

JAAM do you want to walk down the street or what? While using it? How portable do you want it? If one is traveling you would pack it away just like you would if you did not have a vape. I just do not understand your portability issue? Do you walk down the street with your bag and volcano?

The original discussion between us was concerning the easy and ability to multi task while vaping. Now you have changed the discussion into the portability of traveling with it.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 22, 2010)

I just tend to leave all the glass at home when i travel...    

Im not knocking anything about your setup.... just dont really see that big of a diff in either...

I think that they both get us where were lookin to be....  right??


----------



## pcduck (Feb 22, 2010)

Neither do I. I just thought it was funny that you could multi-task with a bag in your hand


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 22, 2010)

i can mix nutes and hit the bag at the same time!!!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 22, 2010)

If that is the case JAAM, I can bong/vape, mix nutes and make bubble hash at the same time as I have 2 hand free:laugh:


----------



## Cowboy (Feb 22, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> If that is the case JAAM, I can bong/vape, mix nutes and make bubble hash at the same time as I have 2 hand free:laugh:



Y'all have me beat, I can do all of that, but I can't stay on my horse. I keep falling off.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 22, 2010)

Cowboy said:
			
		

> Y'all have me beat, I can do all of that, but I can't stay on my horse. I keep falling off.




But I cannot do it on a horse:rofl:....well maybe


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 22, 2010)

LMAO   OMG we ruined this thread...    

Bottom line is: IF YOU DONT HAVE A VAPE YOUR WASTING WEED!!!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 22, 2010)

:rofl:

You got that right JAAM :rofl:


----------



## Weeddog (Feb 22, 2010)

I think ya'll sold me on DaBuddha.

Thanks


----------



## Cowboy (Feb 22, 2010)

Da Buddha rules.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 22, 2010)

Having a good Vapor would be nice but for now a $50.00 will work for me and if that take a dump I have 3 or 4 soldering iron I fix it and Beef it Up..


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok I got my Vaporizer and it work good!
So what part is getting vaporized.?   
I am having a lot of brown color left over, is this how it suppose to be.?

Do I burn the weed til there ashes.?

Over all, it still make me cough at the throat, and deep down..


----------



## wmmeyer (Feb 26, 2010)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> Ok I got my Vaporizer and it work good!
> So what part is getting vaporized.?
> I am having a lot of brown color left over, is this how it suppose to be.?
> 
> ...


 
You won't end up with ashes unless ya have your temp set way seriously too high.  The green color will turn some shade of brown if you're vaping at a good temp.  Stir the bud up every couple hits and re-tamp it down to evenly vape all the bud.  Once the whole lot of it is the same brown color, replace it with fresh weed.  Don't forget to save it and try canna-butter with it.  

If you're getting some harshness with the vape, it might be ya got your temp a little too high.  If your weed is turning very dark brown or black, that's another indication you're maybe vaping too hot.  Try turning your temp control down just a little bit, and experiment with different temps.  You don't need to see smoke in your exhale to be getting vaped.  Just a light mist is all you'll see, or maybe none at all.  It might also be your drawing too hard on it, heating the weed up more than is needed.  Try a medium steady draw and see if that helps any.

I vape at about 340 degrees and that seems to work good for me.  I get plenty high off just a quick couple draws.  The weed turns about a medium dark brown shade.  Just try changing the temp about 5 degrees at a time, and draw a bowlful thru and see what works best.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 26, 2010)

wmmeyer said:
			
		

> .  Once the whole lot of it is the same brown color, replace it with fresh weed.  Don't forget to save it and try canna-butter with it.
> I vape at about 340 degrees and that seems to work good for me..




Thanks !!  My temp is set at 280 and when it turns brown then it
all done.    ok 

Does it make your bowl turn brownish color after 3 days of use... I would think so, since there some smoke coming through..

Canna butter, saving all left overs... 
what about cookies or other cooking.?


----------

